# Rank the Enneagram types from most left-wing to most right-wing



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

*Do understand that everyone is different and that every type will have people from every political directions, just like you'll have tons of black people voting Republican, despite them overwhelmingly voting Democrat as well. We're talking about how the groups are leaning towards certain political ideologies.*

1. Enneagram 9 (linked with socialism and liberalism)
2. Enneagram 1 (linked with socialism and liberalism)
3. Enneagram 4 (linked with libertarianism)
4. Enneagram 7
5. Enneagram 2 (linked with conservatism)
6. Enneagram 5 (linked with libertarianism)
7. Enneagram 3
8. Enneagram 8 (linked with conservatism)
9. Enneagram 6

Most left-wing types: 9w1, 1w2, 1w9
Most right-wing types: 6w5, 5w6, 8w7

so variant stackings most politically active

-> Enn 2 and 7 least politically active. Enn 1 and 6 (and also 8) most politically active.
9 most associated with left-wing politics. 8 most associated with traditional conservatism. 6 most associated with right-wing politics (as fear is their central motivation), but a decent amount of Six'ers could also be left-wing. In fact, the USSR was probably dominated by a lot of enn 6 people as well.


----------

